# "FiFi" Todays pics of the B29 at Long Beach



## syscom3 (Nov 13, 2010)

Enjoy.

Good job by the folks at the CAF for bringing this back to life!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2010)

She looks gorgeous Syscom! Great shots sir!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice! I wish I could have made it down there this week, but I have been booked up


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2010)

DAMMIT!!!! Wife and I went out to Cavanaugh Air Museum yesterday to see Fifi. My wife wasn't too thrilled about going, but decided to tag along at the last minute. Only to find out (after we'd paid entry fees) that Fifi was away for an airshow this weekend. Maybe next time I'll call before driving 45 minutes...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2010)

What an awesome sight that must have been to not only see her up close, but airborn, too!

Great shots, thanks for posting them!

(Now if we could just get her to head up this way...)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2010)

One thing that really struck me, was the size of the prop. Its huge! Not even the 4 bladed prop's on the Corsair or P47 seem as large.

BTW - I have some video clips of the engines starting and the planes takeoff roll. As soon as I edit it, I will be sure to post it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had the chance to crawl through her and see her up close. It is spectacular. Can't wait for the videos Syscom. And you are right about the props, they are huge.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking forward to the vid!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice pics syscom!

Great to see that B-29 again!

TO


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 14, 2010)

Great pics Syscom. It brings back great memories as I had the opportunity to "hide out" in FIFI during a rainstorm once while working at one of the CAF airshows.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice shots! Great to see.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

What a bueat, great shots sys!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the video of FiFi:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKMuVosRcqo_


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the vid...it's a shame they didn't allow folks to get a little closer...but I can see the concern since it's the last airworthy B-29 in the world


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks for posting the vid...it's a shame they didn't allow folks to get a little closer...but I can see the concern since it's the last airworthy B-29 in the world



Dont be sad!

They weren't allowing tours inside the B-29 because they were booked for every single available slot, a ride in the bomber. They even added a couple extra flights. There was simply no time to allow people inside the plane and then be ready for the flights.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 15, 2010)

Almost made the same mistake, RA. Now I'm glad I had to go to work or I would have been there also to NOT see Fifi.

You can get very close to her, GG...........for $595/$995!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep...at those prices I'd just have to admire from afar!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Great pics and video Sys.
I can't believe I missed seeing her at Long Beach though.
So close yet so far. 


Wheels


----------

